# Shit Alta skiers say about snowboarders



## blunted_nose

ace9213 said:


> Shit ALTA Skiers Say About Snowboarding - YouTube


I hope they all die. And funny he says we cant stop, then why so many skiers smack into thing and die?


----------



## Bparmz

This is the shit that annoys the hell out of me. Everything these people are saying are all generalizations of *parkrats*. God damn, it doesnt bother me so much that they have a mountain to themselves, its just that they are so against snowboarding for the stupid reasons..like "i dont like the noise the boards make"...dafuq? your damn skis make the same noise. I hate being stereotyped because of how fucking parkrats act on the mountain.

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Frozen

Gets pissed at skiers for making generalizations about snowboarders.

Then makes generalizations about park rats.


----------



## bseracka

I'm pretty shocked the forest service allows this on public land


----------



## Bparmz

Frozen said:


> Gets pissed at skiers for making generalizations about snowboarders.
> 
> Then makes generalizations about park rats.


and i hate to make it sound that way, but its how i feel. Im not trying to say its everyone whos always just in the park, cuz its not, but a good majority of the people in the park cant ride for shit if you put them on any other trail on the mountain that isnt a park.

And i didnt generalize parkrats in my last statement, all i said is that snowboarders are given a stereotype based on how people see the parkrats acting in the park below the main lift. At least thats how it is over by me in NY. :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz

And it will continue to ban snowboarding and snowboarder's are the group that is making it happen. 

The Forest Service has already said they don't care. An operator can choose what style of snow recreation can use their lifts. You can hike over to Alta and snowboard down it when they are operating. They just don't let you on the lifts. That is how it is. All ski area operators on Forest Service land can do this.

As far as snowboarder's making this happen. Spending money at Snowbird funds Alta. Plain and simple. Alta has a joint lift ticket arrangement that they rely on to keep the ban going. They were going to allow snowboarding or go out of business 10+ years ago. Of course they hated it and the owners pulled off a last minute deal with Snowbird on the Alta-Bird pass. Though snowboarders aren't buying it, the extra income from 'Bird skiers allows them to continue with the ban. Snowbird supports them and it makes them money, after all they are not losing snowboarder business either. Now if snowboarders quit riding Snowbird in significant numbers and the Bird realized this, that joint lift ticket would die. So would Alta unless they allowed snowboarding. So when you go to Utah, I personally recommend riding anywhere but the Bird. Yes it's got great terrain, so do a lot of other Utah resorts with less crowds. As long as you ride Snowbird, you won't be riding lifts at Alta.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Wow, a bunch of self righteous bigoted elitist ass holes in that video. Funny how nobody could give a valid reason other than the fact that they are a bunch of babies who dont know how to share. Very frustrating that the elitist skiier community has such a blind hatred for snowboarding because the populous is all younger. Funny how everyone that blatantly said no were all white adults over 40. It will be a glorious day should snowboarding be allowed there. I would try my hardest to ride there on that day just to give a big ole middle finger to every one of those stuck up pricks. So it appears that snowboarding has plenty of douche bag kids in their early teens, and skiing has plenty of douche bag adults in their 40s...which one is more understandable?


----------



## Deviant

blunted_nose said:


> I hope they all die. And funny he says we cant stop, then why so many skiers smack into thing and die?


This is just as ignorant as the comments from the people in the video.

Just curious, I can't find it on their trail map, does Alta have a park for skiers? I've heard complaints here that the runs are ruined because now it's rails and jump rather than an open run.

The comment about Obama from the old woman who sounded a bit drunk was pretty funny though.


----------



## slyder

Being Midwest I never even knew there was "no snowboarding" hills. This was around in the early 80's when SB'ing was in it's infancy but 2012 really.
So I did some searching and found a poacher video kinda funny. Not sure how old it is but still kinda funny






this was even better I thought these are from 08 so I'm sure many of you have seen them.


----------



## 2hipp4u

Whats with all the short skis? thought this was a core skier mountain.


----------



## slyder

2hipp4u said:


> Whats with all the short skis? thought this was a core skier mountain.


I was thinking many of those riders looked retired....


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Deviant said:


> This is just as ignorant as the comments from the people in the video.
> 
> Just curious, I can't find it on their trail map, does Alta have a park for skiers? I've heard complaints here that the runs are ruined because now it's rails and jump rather than an open run.
> 
> The comment about Obama from the old woman who sounded a bit drunk was pretty funny though.


I was actually just reading that to continue to emphasize their snowboard discrimination attitude they removed their park because it cost too much and required too much work, as it went unused due to the fact that alta's guests "prefer to use the amazing natural terrain as their park". Which just shows what alta's customer base is. Do you think the younger age (17-30ish) of skiiers are going to ski there if there is no park at all or if their board friends couldn't go? No, probably not. Its all just middle aged to old ass holes who began skiing before snowboarding started and who are just cemented in their ridiculous ways. In the video they talk about hating boarders because they are all disrespectful and rude yet they fail to seein the mirror realize that they are being just as disrespectful and rude by being so snobbish and elitist about it.


----------



## slyder

I was laughing at the "snowboards are so loud" then the image and sound track of the skis making a one of edge noise


----------



## tomtom88

I don't know about you guys but I can't ride unless I am fully decked out with all my nose rings and ear piercings. 

The shit that comes out of some of those skiers mouths is just ridiculous.


----------



## Music Moves

I love this. It only expresses their idiocy. Fuck 'em... they can have Alta. 

I respect the old curmudgeons that simply say, "HELL NO" much more than the people who try to offer lame and unfounded reasons.


----------



## ShredLife

Make Mt. Hood Snowboarding Only.


----------



## Bparmz

ShredLife said:


> Make Mt. Hood Snowboarding Only.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Best idea ive heard in a while! haha


----------



## Deviant

IdahoFreshies said:


> I was actually just reading that to continue to emphasize their snowboard discrimination attitude they removed their park because it cost too much and required too much work, as it went unused due to the fact that alta's guests "prefer to use the amazing natural terrain as their park". Which just shows what alta's customer base is. Do you think the younger age (17-30ish) of skiiers are going to ski there if there is no park at all or if their board friends couldn't go? No, probably not. Its all just middle aged to old ass holes who began skiing before snowboarding started and who are just cemented in their ridiculous ways. In the video they talk about hating boarders because they are all disrespectful and rude yet they fail to seein the mirror realize that they are being just as disrespectful and rude by being so snobbish and elitist about it.


I think it's just that it's something different and scary to the so-called elitists. All the comments made about snowboarders being disrespectful and rude; substitute the word "snowboarders" with "teenagers" and it sounds exactly the same. It's fear of change and paranoia that they're getting old, someone's out to get them and ruin their day.


----------



## ShredLife

... but we ARE more elite...:dunno:


----------



## ShredLife

you just haven't had enough conversations with old people. 


.... and i didn't pay msrp for any of that gear 

yea..an all snowboarding mt. might be pretty annoying at times but i'd like a place that WE could exclude THEM from... those fuckin dickholes!


----------



## Simann

Gee whiz, I had no clue there was such hatred for snowboarders out west!

I guess roller blader's had the same thing happen at skating rink's back in the day. :laugh:


----------



## Backcountry

I know this is an old thread but I would bring a splitboard and have it in 2 pieces and just be quiet and then once I got off the lift go into the trees and "put" it back into snowboard shape and then ride down getting chased by a bunch angry skiers! :yahoo:


----------



## Simann

Backcountry said:


> I know this is an old thread but I would bring a splitboard and have it in 2 pieces and just be quiet and then once I got off the lift go into the trees and "put" it back into snowboard shape and then ride down getting chased by a bunch angry skiers! :yahoo:


Dude, I swear I had a dream last night I went to Alta with a spllt board. :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol

That was a long video, but hilarious. It has been many many moons, but this stuff just helped to motivate my buddy and I to go skiing very soon.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Snowolf said:


> Speaking of elitist pricks, doesn't this just figure. Deer Valley is another place that bans snowboarding. This asshole would fit right in at Alta too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elitism and Mormonism go hand in hand. Last year we had the Snowbaisn incident. We have Alta and Deer Valley with their noses in the air and this Mormon Bishop billionaire making his comments about the working class. With Colorado and Jackson Hole so close not to mention living at the foot of the Washington Cascades, and cheap airfare to Anchorage, fuck Utah. I don`t need to spend a dime in that corrupt fucking state.


Snowbasin incident? I think I remember this sort of but can anyone link to it?


----------



## PowderGirl82

Wow..Seriously, anytime I have had a negative run in on the mountain, it's been with a skier.


----------

